# PB Ipod vidéo: faux contact jack!!! Réparable?



## groovyjoh (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vous contacte, car j'ai un problème avec mon IPOD vidéo 60 goqui a 2ans.

J'ai *un faux contact dans le jack femelle du IPOD*, je n'entends plus que d'un coté.
J'ai bien verifié, il ne s'agit pas du jack du casque....j'ai essayé avec 3 differents, le pb vient bien du IPOD.

*Est ce réparable? Faisable soit même (je ne suis aps sur qu'on puisse ouvrir la bete aussi facilement)? Quel cout si je le fait faire par un reparateur?*

J'avoue que ce IPOD marche très bien, et je n'ai pas de quoi investir dans un nouveau (même si je ne serais pas contre un petit ITOUCH 32! )

merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## groovyjoh (7 Novembre 2008)

un un petit Up pour quelqu'un qui galère!


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2008)

L'iPod est assez facilement ouvrable avec les bons outils (une sorte de spatule plastique). Néanmoins, le changement d'un connecteur Jack demande de bonnes, très bonnes connaissances en matière de soudures. Si tu n'as pas ça, je ne te conseille pas de tester par toi même.

Quant à la faisabilité par un pro, aucune idée, ça risque de coûter plus cher qu'un iPod neuf


----------



## groovyjoh (13 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ton aide Gwen!
Je me suis rendu dans un apple store ou le vendeur m'a expliqué la même chose que toi, me l'a meme ouvert devant moi...et la prise jack est effectivement sur la carte mère, impossible a changer! 

Du coup je viens de racheter le IPOD classic d'un ami à part cher...sachant qu'il va lacher dans 2 ans! 

je rigole, mais c'est vrai que c'est frustrant de voir qu on ne peut rien changer dans ces appareil, et qu'au moindre souci, on jette tout!


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2008)

C'est le lot des appareils de petite taille. Il faut bien arriver à trouver des compromis pour miniaturiser tout ça.

Si tu avais un iPod qui était aussi grand qu'une carte postale et épais de 2 cm, tu râlerais aussi et ça ne se vendrait pas en plus


----------

